

Show HN: Publish and consume numbers and/or number streams - dhbradshaw
http://www.nnums.com/home

======
dhbradshaw
The concept here is that every number stream has it's own web page.

Number streams can be updated by web requests, by hand, or using functions.
Number streams can be created from other number streams or by automated
scraping via xpath.

You can aggregate and follow number streams. You can also create email based
alerts for when the streams cross a threshold.

Copy and paste snippets are given on each page to make it easy to follow
numbers using Python, Go, Pearl, Ruby, PHP, etc. Numbers can be automatically
updated from or published to Google Sheets using the same copy-paste
mechanism.

